# 44 Caliber Blackpowder Rifle



## Gumbo1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Do they make one? I have a blackpowder 44 cal revolver and was wondering if them make a rifle in 44 caliber. Just to be able to shoot the same .451 round balls. 

Thanks,


----------



## fishtail (Nov 10, 2009)

This is one I've always found interesting.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20817&hasJS=true
It's design has the reputation to cause cylinder fires. In my opinion it should be just as reliable as any revolver as long as you seal the cylinders with lube.
Before the regulations changes it was not legal. I believe it may be now.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 10, 2009)

UUMM a 44 caliber rifle would use a .430 ball generally and not a .451 ball. What you want is a 46 caliber rifle... By the way I use .454 balls in my sons Pietta 1858ish revolver and .457 in my ROAs.

The trouble with the revolving rifle is where to put your forward hand. Most people I know put their forward hand on the forearm of their rifle. Do that with a revolving rifle and you get serious pain or at the very least a very very unpleasant surprise.

Just the same I would love to have one of those. Alas it is somewhere down the list of firearms I would dearly love to own.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. I like the looks of the one at Cabela's and I understand about the forward placement of my hand but had not thought about that.... I don't think that's a risk I want.  
I might be looking for something that's not made?? More of a single shot, muzzleloader for target practice using my rounds with my revolver.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 11, 2009)

Gumbo if you understand the danger you generally put your off hand on the bottom of the trigger guard. I can understand wanting a rifle that uses the same size ball but I do not know of any. I carry a 45 cal revolver and a 50 cal rifle myself.


----------



## Flintrock (Nov 11, 2009)

Im am using a .451 round ball in my 45.
,
It is a snug fit but shoots nice tight groups at 100 yrds.
.
 Killed an 8 pointer with it Monday am


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 11, 2009)

Gumbo, the 44 bp pistol actually shoots a .45 cal bullet. I mold my own .451 conicals and use them in both pistol and kentucky caplock. lube them and use wonder wads over the powder and eliminate chain firing sometimse found with round balls. If you use round balls, fill cyl over balls with lube. pm me if you need further info.


----------

